
Show HN: Respondo – Who responds to social media in your company? - matteeyah
https://respondohub.com/
======
matteeyah
Responding to community questions on social media isn't just a marketing task.
Every question should be answered by the employee that is responsible for that
part of the business. Your employees will be exposed to direct feedback about
their work and your community will always get the best possible response. This
is also the best way to ensure that you're building a product that people
actually want. See how we achieved this with Respondo [1].

We're just getting started and we'd love to hear your feedback! [2]

\---

[1] - [https://respondohub.com/#explainer](https://respondohub.com/#explainer)

[2] -
[https://respondohub.com/features#feedback](https://respondohub.com/features#feedback)

